# Dayton EMM-6 Calibrated Microphone Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/emm6.jpg[/img]Home Theater Shack and Cross-Spectrum Labs will be giving away three (3) calibrated Dayton EMM-6 Microphones. These mics are calibrated by Cross-Spectrum Labs from 5Hz - 25kHz.

There have been several members who have stated that they cannot afford a calibrated EMM-6 mic and therefore unable to take advantage of the Cross-Spectrum Labs group buy. Home Theater Shack and Cross-Spectrum Labs would like to make a few available for those members.

PLEASE NOTE: This mic requires a mic preamp. We recommend the Behringer XENYX 802.

*Qualifications*

The qualification period is from October 31, 2009 until November 30, 2009.
Qualifying members must be registered by November 20, 2009 in order to qualify.

You must have a total post count of at least 5 posts in the forums, which means you must be a Shackster. If you have less than 5 posts, you are a New Member and will not qualify.

Post in the Calibrated EMM-6 Microphone Giveaway Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the drawing.

Make sure your equipment is listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.

Shipping will be taken care of worldwide... so any and all members can qualify.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by November 20, 2009 in order to qualify.

Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here.

Good luck!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*We have Winners!*

*puneet_dh 

steiny93

rodsprit*

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

We appreciate all who entered ... :T


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations to the winners. Happy measuring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

